# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  حيّاك وبيّاك ......... ما معناها ؟!

## عُبيد السعيد

كتب أحد الإخوة :



قال ابن الجوزي في غريب الحديث(1/95)
قولهم حياك الله وبياك قال الفراء: أصل بياك بوأك فخفف وقلب. ومعنى بوأك: أسكنك منزلا في الجنة وهيأه لك وقال غيره: بياك عجل لك ما تحب وقال آخر بياك تغمدك بالتحية وقال آخر استقبلك بما تريد.

وفي مختار الصحاح (1/29)
قولهم حياك الله وبياك معنى حياك ملكك ومعنى بياك اعتمدك بالتحية قاله الأصمعي وقال بن الأعرابي معناه جاء بك وقال الأحمر معناه بوَّأك منزلا ترك همزة وقلبت واوه ياء للازدواج واستحسن الفرّاء قول الأحمر وفي الحديث أن معناه أضحكك وقيل أنه إتباع ورده أبو عبيدة وقال لو كان اتباعا لما كان بالواو

قلت : وهما يشيران إلى أثر أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره (6/190): "حدثنا مجاهد بن موسى قال ثنا يزيد بن هارون قال ثنا حسام بن مصك عن عمار الدهني عن سالم بن أبي الجعد قال لما قتل ابن آدم أخاه مكث آدم مائة سنة حزينا لا يضحك ثم أتى فقيل له حياك الله وبياك فقال ما بياك قال أضحكك "ا.هـ. 
وهذا الأثر رجاله ثقات ما عدا حسام بن مصك، قال عنه الحافظ في التقريب: "حسام بن مصك بكسر الميم وفتح المهملة بعدها كاف مثقلة الأزدي أبو سهل البصري ضعيف يكاد أن يترك من السابعة" ا.هـ. 
ونسب الأثر هذا القرطبي (6/139) إلى مجاهد أيضا ، وفيه أن ملكا أتاه .... .

وأما قول الجوهري السابق في الصحاح : "وقيل إنه تباع": أي مثل قولك : حسن بسن أو قليل بليل. وهذا رابط ممتاز للتباع في حرف الباء



انتهى ,,




وهنا نريد أن نقف قليلاً .. ونتسائل , لعلنا نصل إلى جواب من أحد الإخوة الأستاذين أو الأساتيذ أو الأساتذة << قد قرأت أن كلها صحيحة .

أما الوقفة فهي : بما أن ( بيّاك ) ليس لها أصل إلا ( بوأ ) وهو من المعاني التي قيلت أنها أصلُ لها
فينبغي أن يكون هذا هو معناها .. أي : أنزلك منزلاً طيباً فحذف الكلام لوجود دليل معنوي عليه فإن من حيّاه الله فحتماً سينزله منزلةً طيبة !

وأما التساؤل فهو : هل تصح بقية المعاني أم لا , خاصةً وأن المعنى الذي نُسب إلى الحديث قال عنه أهل الحديث في نفس الموضوع إن فيه راوٍ ضعيف !!


أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم 



تحياتي

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

قال ابن مالك -رحمه الله- :
وحذف ما يعلم جائز كما :: تقول زيد عن من عندكما !

وأما الحديث الذي فيه راوٍ ضعيف , فلتعلم أولاً أن النحاة مختلفون في الاستشهاد به [أي الحديث] ؛ لأنه تجوز روايته بالمعنى , وعلى هذا درج سيبيويه في الكتاب , فكانت استشهاداته بالآيات , والشعر , حيث أنه قد زادت على ألف بيت ....
وثانياً : إن الناظر في المعاجم كالصحاح -مثلاً- سيجد استشهادات كثيرة من الحديث النبوي الشريف , وكثير من الأحاديث لم يصح , ومثال ذلك : 
- ((من استمع إلى قينة صُبَّ في أذنيه الآنك)) .
- ((المؤمن كالكلب المأبور)) .
- ((كل مالٍ أديت زكاته ذهبت أبلته)) .
- وفي وصف مجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((لاتؤبن فيه الحرم)) .
وغيرها كثير ..
إلا أن ذلك لا يعني ردّ هذه اللفظة ومعناها , لأنها قد تكون واردة في شعر العرب , وكلامهم المنثور في عصور الاستشهاد , وورودها في الحديث قد يكون حكاية عن أصل لها في كلام العرب ..
والله أعلم .

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> قال ابن مالك -رحمه الله- :
> وحذف ما يعلم جائز كما :: تقول زيد عن من عندكما !
> 
> وأما الحديث الذي فيه راوٍ ضعيف , فلتعلم أولاً أن النحاة مختلفون في الاستشهاد به [أي الحديث] ؛ لأنه تجوز روايته بالمعنى , وعلى هذا درج سيبيويه في الكتاب , فكانت استشهاداته بالآيات , والشعر , حيث أنه قد زادت على ألف بيت ....
> وثانياً : إن الناظر في المعاجم كالصحاح -مثلاً- سيجد استشهادات كثيرة من الحديث النبوي الشريف , وكثير من الأحاديث لم يصح , ومثال ذلك : 
> - ((من استمع إلى قينة صُبَّ في أذنيه الآنك)) .
> - ((المؤمن كالكلب المأبور)) .
> - ((كل مالٍ أديت زكاته ذهبت أبلته)) .
> - وفي وصف مجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((لاتؤبن فيه الحرم)) .
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك أخي أبا الليث على هذه الإضافة والفائدة ..



تحياتي

----------


## بركتنا

بارك الله فيكم إخوتي ..
إضافات رائعة ومداخلات جميلة ..

----------


## أبو الصادق

الشكر موصول للإخوة

ممتنون للإفادة

----------


## افلاطون

شكرا على هذه الفائدة الجليلة

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

اضافة بسيطة
أصل بياك - كما قال الفراء - بوأك، والتبويء: التخيير. وهو يدل على غاية جود الضيافة وكرمها، أن تخير ضيفك 
وفي الجانب الآخر يدل على الوعيد الشديد، كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من .. فليتبوأ مقعده من النار
وعلى هذا فاصله حياك وبوأك ثم خففت الهمزة فقيل بواك، ثم قلبت الواو ياء لغرض الإتباع كما قال الجوهري
وفي الإتباع قد يكون للكلمة الثانية معنى، وقد لايكون
فإن قولك شذر مذر،  فللكلميتن معنى
وأما قولك مثلا: حيص بيص، فليس لـ (بيص) معنى مفهوم، وانما هو الاتباع، لا غير.
وكل هذا يدور حول أهمية الايقاع في لغة العرب، وموسيقى كلامها.

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارحبووووووووووو  وا*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

من الكتب المفيدة في هذا الباب:
(الفاخر) للمفضل بن سلمة بن عاصم.
محقق

----------


## الحلم والأناة

لا مانع من رفع موضوع قديم إذا لم يكن مقيدا بوقته

شرحتم معنى بياك
ولم تتطرقوا لمعنى حياك
كنت أفهمها بمعنى تحيتي أو تحية الله لك إذا كانت حياك الله
لكن وجدت من العلماء من يفسرها بمعنى أطال الله بقاءك

----------

